# Does anyone here run a rescue??



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

I am trying to compile a list of rescues and shelters for another forum. If any of you run a rescue, shelter or rehoming service and you would like to be added, please PM me with:

Rescue name
Location
What sort of animals you take in/rehome
Contact details
Anything else you think is relevant

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

ullah runs a hamster rescue.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I know but Id like to get the details off her personally and I don't think she does any rehoming does she? just takes hammies in.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

A rescue is run by someone who takes in animals to rehome to loving homes.

A sanctuary is run by someone who takes in animals and who doesn't rehome any. 

I think ULLAH runs a sanc and not a rescue


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh ullah has a sanctuary then.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Oh ullah has a sanctuary then.


Thats what i'm starting to do :lol::lol:

I will be setting up my own rescue one day though btw... In a year or so hopefully


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

ullah is a sanctuary but im known to be a 'rescue'

hannah hamster rescue!

i think i have only ever rehomed 1 hamster lol but that was aaaaaaaaaaaages ago


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

What would you be called if you only rehomed the odd few to people you personally know rather than an active rescue but did take them in if asked ?


----------



## HighPr00 (Aug 9, 2009)

Pampered pets said:


> What would you be called if you only rehomed the odd few to people you personally know rather than an active rescue but did take them in if asked ?


Selfless. :thumbup:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Pampered pets said:


> What would you be called if you only rehomed the odd few to people you personally know rather than an active rescue but did take them in if asked ?


Pretty much what I do  You'd probably be referred to as a rescue, even if you only rehome to certain people 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Cascara (Jul 27, 2009)

I am not sure if you are only talking about small animals here, but the terms'rescue' and 'sanctuary' do not necessarily mean anything but the name was chosen. Many good people rescue animals, and rehab them then sell them. Many rescues and shelters, never re-home. It is all a matter of what people decide to call themselves so please check what the company or facility really does


----------

